# Web based trading platforms?



## jaithomson (21 September 2008)

I currently use IG Marekts for trading as I really like the Web based platform. You can use it in any Internet Cafe around the world. 

Most others offer a downloadable trading program, which is useless if your roaming around the world...

What other companies offer a Web based trading platform?


----------



## biggles (22 September 2008)

Web Iress is web based. First Prudential uses Web Iress and I believe Comsec is switching to this too.
Isn't it dangerous to trade in Internet cafes as your account details can be accessed somehow? I remember someone telling me that but not sure of the details of how it is done.


----------



## alwaysLearning (26 September 2008)

I would never trade in an internet cafe. 

Every heard of a keyboard logger. Easy way to capture any keys pressed on your keyboard. Then they will have your user name and pwd etc


----------



## Greg71 (28 September 2008)

alwaysLearning said:


> I would never trade in an internet cafe.
> 
> Every heard of a keyboard logger. Easy way to capture any keys pressed on your keyboard. Then they will have your user name and pwd etc




All you do is copy and paste the letters from somewhere on the page. Takes a bit longer but it's a way around keyboard loggers.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 September 2008)

jaithomson said:


> I currently use IG Marekts for trading as I really like the Web based platform. You can use it in any Internet Cafe around the world.




So... I can be heading off for a tour of the Serengeti National Park and while stopping over in Johannesburg can go long on Cocoa futures (tip from taxi driver) with a loose initial stop loss.From an internet cafe.I like the idea.


----------



## Bruza (28 September 2008)

Greg71 said:


> All you do is copy and paste the letters from somewhere on the page. Takes a bit longer but it's a way around keyboard loggers.




Thanks for that heads up, logged on to ask just such a question & stumbled across this thread!

On ya Greg, for sharing.


----------



## Greg71 (28 September 2008)

Bruza said:


> Thanks for that heads up, logged on to ask just such a question & stumbled across this thread!
> 
> On ya Greg, for sharing.




No sweat.


----------



## Largesse (28 September 2008)

you dont even need to copy and paste all the numbers or letters from your user/pw

just copying 1 or 2 from each from a random position in your user/pw is enough to stuff up any keylog attempt


----------



## Nimbin (1 October 2008)

OK, naive question follows (mods please move if this is the wrong forum) why should I not trade using my Bank (NAB)'s built in functionality to buy ASX stocks but instead use one of those other platforms? Most of the charting etc is available in multiple places on the web, the charting from NAB has all the info a N00b like me can understand - what's the major benefit in using one of these platforms rather than my bank's? And (yep, really naive) are they fundamentally different things or fundamentally the same?


----------



## Nimbin (2 October 2008)

> just copying 1 or 2 from each from a random position in your user/pw is enough to stuff up any keylog attempt



Yup. I copy/paste a couple, and click from one field to the other a couple of times as I type so the order is all jumbled too. Only adds 5 secs or so to the login process - have used webcafes for my banking for years and haven't got burnt (yet).


----------

